# The best films of the first two thirds of the year are:



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

....in no particular order...

Pirates of the Carribean
Whale Rider
Together
Bend it like Beckham
Open Range
X2


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Also in no particular order...

Tears Of The Sun
Bend It Like Beckham
X2
The Matrix Reloaded
The Italian Job
Identity
Terminator 3: Rise Of The Machines
Seabiscuit


----------



## markh (Mar 24, 2002)

The movies I've seen.

Seabiscuit
T-3 Rise of the machines
Matrix Reloaded

In that order. Really enjoyed Seabiscuit and T-3, Matrix I'm still trying to figure out. Won't be too long before it's on DVD. Hmmm, mabe if I play it backward......


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

the ONLY reason i didn't include seabiscut is because i haven't seen it yet....


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

Seabiscuit
Pirates
The Real Cancun 
Phone Booth


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

Finding Nemo
Bend it like Beckman


----------



## Wayne (Jul 1, 2003)

Seabiscuit
Bruce Almighty (not an Oscar winning movie, but a lot of fun)


----------

